# Craftex CT 129 mini mill



## Vintage Gas Pump Guy (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello all,

Thanks for hosting this website. I am not a machinist but love to tinker with lathes, mills etc. I currently have a Craftex CT129 mini mill and just blew the motor. Does anyone know of a replacemt motor that would fit? Could the motor be upgradded to a higher amperage motor with more power and not affect the side thrust bearings etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have attched a PDF of the crappy manual that it comes with.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi Guy, I use a CT129N model with no specific motor issues. Question are you absolutely certain the motor is toast.??? There's lot of electrical stuff in this unit that might leave you with this impression. Example: my mill/drill wouldn't allow me to use the variable speed control. Problem excess grease likely from build migrated into the speed censor on top of the spindle. Once I cleaned the grease away was back in business. Just saying should this help. If you learn of a back up motor kindly keep the list informed. Vintage Billy


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 24, 2020)

Take the box cover off and run motor directly see whatever it spins. If it is really toast either get replacement from Grizzly or adapt similar or larger motor.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 25, 2020)

And Littlemachineshop.com sells them as well. Sometimes it goes on sale, which helps offset shipping and duty.

But @Dusty and @Tom Kitta are right about checking first. There is the controller as well that commonly goes. Did you smell the dreaded smell?


----------



## DH930 (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

